# Lian Li PC7 watercooled



## Th0rn0 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey all,

Recently I've been wanting a Lian Li case again as the last on I had was awesome. Plus my NZXT Tempest is really showing it's age and I wanted something different. So I went over to Ebay and found the case I wanted, 160 pounds worth of watercooling and a free (albeit faulty) 1000w corsair PSU. The total? 160 for the lot. Bargain! The seller even threw in a Saitek V2 keyboard. What a guy!

Anyway, to the Project. The Lian Li PC-7 is a case I've been wanting for a while now. I love the sleek and stylish look. The case itself screams quality. Everything on this case is perfect. No sharp edges, no blemishes just pure perfection and quality. 

I wanted to have a black and orange colour scheme to go with my lan community I run (www.lanops.co.uk). I've already done a lanops rig in the form of my housemates NZXT Vulcan. But I wanted something a little more.

I will be running the spec in the sig but here are the watercooling parts:

Heatkiller V3 for AM2+/AM3
7/8" Hose
XSPC single bay pump/res
120mm XSPC rad
Compression fittings.

Now for some pics:












Mind the M4 





I will remove the gigabyte sticker eventually.










Original block, replaced with my own. This one will be for sale shortly.





This thing weighs a ton!





This may also be for sale soon





Quick look at my current setup. It isn't usually this messy










Current loop. Quite happy with it, apart from a slight kink that I can work out. And it looks alot more orange in real life.

More to come


----------



## HUSKIE (Feb 21, 2011)

Cool mate! Looking forward to see after building these stuffs..

COOL!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 21, 2011)

BOOONG!

Sub'd!


----------



## Th0rn0 (Feb 21, 2011)

oh shit yea didn't notice that ;D


----------



## Th0rn0 (Feb 21, 2011)

Update: First boot 22c. I am happy with that. Just doing cable management now.

PSU seems to work just fine


----------



## Th0rn0 (Feb 22, 2011)

This is its current state. Waiting for scan to reply to me to replace the bitfenix they sent out that was blue and not orange. So far really happy with the way this has turned out. However the case seems to have been bent a little so the side door doesn't quite sit flush with the case, but I'm not too bothered.


----------

